# Nice breeze for racing



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

A fellow competitor was nice enough to move to leeward and behind us so he could take this shot.







It was a puffy NW'er with gusts up to 22 knots, so the main is reefed to keep us on our feet. We ended up finishing at the head of the fleet, which included a J/120 and a J/109. Takes a bit of breeze to get us moving, and staying on the lifted tack helps. New sails next season...


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Very handsome photo!


----------



## marcjsmith (Jan 26, 2021)

Fixed it for ya. 😁.


paulk said:


> A fellow competitor was nice enough to move to leeward and behind us so he could take this shot.
> 
> We out pointed and steamrolled over the top this guy and he begrudgingly took this photo for us...


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Looks like a great day of sailing! It looks like he is sitting right in your gas while taking the pic!

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

SchockT said:


> Looks like a great day of sailing! It looks like he is sitting right in your gas while taking the pic!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


He was. We made sure to thank him profusely afterwards.


----------

